# (zu) hohe auslastung beim kopieren ?

## pieter_parker

ich habe von sdb (mit luks verschluesselt) nach sda (sys hd, unverschluesselt) 150gb daten kopiert

der kopiervorgang lief mit 30 bis 50mb/s, es waren ueberwiegend grosse dateien im 2 stelligen gb bereich, die festplatte sind 2 bis 3 jahre alt wofuer die transferwerte ok sind glaube ich, und cpu auslastung war nur minimal da (4 kerne mit je 2,4 ghz)

das system war aber du zu der zeit sehr lahm und traege, und es gab so wie ich das im graphen von munin sehe zu genau der zeit 180% iowait auslastung

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/97/bildschirmfoto1x.png

ist dieser iowait wert normal bei dem was und wie ich es gemacht habe oder ist er deutlich zuhoch ?

----------

## Max Steel

Müsste ok sein, das Problem ist ja, mit zunehmender Fülle (das soll heißen ab 95% Benutzung aufwärts (manchmal früher, manchmal später)) des Dateisystems fragmentieren die Daten. Wenn man wieder Platz schafft werden die Daten über die Zeit vom Rechner wieder sortiert (also nicht auf die saudoofe Idee kommen hier selber was defragmentieren zu wollen -.-

Ansonsten sind die Werte imho gut genug.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Habe das gleiche Problem, auch bei unfragmentierten Dateien. Besonders schlimm wird es, wenn ich eine CD oder DVD brenne. Dann friert mein System vollständig ein bis das Brennen fertig ist. Fände eine Lösung auch interessant.  :Smile: 

----------

